# Orfium



## Paul T McGraw (Oct 27, 2017)

I like Orfium as an alternative to Soundcloud. Files are 320 instead of 128 which makes a BIG difference in sound quality. But the easy embed of a Soundcloud clip in the forum is sure nice.

Can anything similar to the Soundcloud embed be done with Orfium? 

I have tried and cannot find a way.


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 27, 2017)

Hi Paul, would you have a link to your Orfium page? I'd like to look into it. Thanks!


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Oct 27, 2017)

Here is a link to my Orfium page. Another advantage is you can update a track at any time without having to delete it first.

https://www.orfium.com/profile/ptmcgraw/


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 27, 2017)

Thank you Paul, I will let you know when I get a response. 

Looks good!


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 27, 2017)

Paul, could you post an example of a Orfium link you would paste on the forum?


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Oct 27, 2017)

Sure I can post a link to my latest piece.

https://www.orfium.com/track/633279/once-upon-a-midnight-grimm-a-symphonic-halloween-tale-paul-t-mcgraw/

If it were Soundcloud there would appear in the post a nice widget. For some reason that does not seem to work with Orfium on this forum. It does work on Facebook, that is a nice widget appears in the Facebook post.


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 27, 2017)

OK thanks!

Link to your Facebook with an Orfium player?


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Oct 27, 2017)

Yes, the Orfium widget will show up on Facebook. The Soundcloud widget did not always show up on VI-C. I think someone added that functionality 4 or 5 years ago. Whatever was done regarding Soundcloud should IMHO be done for Orfium. But I am no programmer so I have no idea what needs to be done.


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 27, 2017)

Yes, can you post an Orfium link to your Facebook and then share the Facebook post's link here?


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Oct 28, 2017)

Here is a link to my Facebook page.

https://www.facebook.com/paul.mcgraw.315

Orfium provides a widget in HTML or in WordPress format.

HTML:
<iframe width="100%" height="275" src="https://www.orfium.com/embedded/track/633279/once-upon-a-midnight-grimm-a-symphonic-halloween-tale-paul-t-mcgraw/?ref=ptmcgraw" style="border: none;"></iframe>

Wordpress:
[iframe src="[URL]https://www.orfium.com/embedded/track/633279/once-upon-a-midnight-grimm-a-symphonic-halloween-tale-paul-t-mcgraw/?ref=ptmcgraw[/URL]" width="100%" height="275"]


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 28, 2017)

Thank you Paul, very helpful! 

So if you post a song on Facebook will it display a music player roght there on Facebook (like Soundcloud), or will it only create a link to Orfium?


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Oct 28, 2017)

I am not sure that I follow the difference. I am not a programmer. OK, I just tried it again, and I see what you mean. When you click on the widget, a new tab is opened in a new browser window. That seems OK to me.


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 28, 2017)

Hi Paul, good news, I should be able to update the media plugin by tomorrow to also cover Orfium.


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Oct 29, 2017)

Awesome. Hope it works out so that more people will use Orfium.


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi Paul, whenever you can, could you try it out? I've upgraded the plugin we use for this.

Thanks!


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Oct 31, 2017)

Thank you! It worked. I posted a comparison in a new thread. Here it is:

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/orfium-vs-soundcloud.66047/


----------



## maestro2be (Mar 6, 2018)

I am loving Orfium. Has anyone figured out if it's possible to make the widget look in facebook, the same as it looks here? Like a little media player window which is awesome (like Soundcloud). The facebook one seems to only show your "photo" for the track and looks more like a "poster" than a music track. I think some people probably look at my "facebook posting" claiming it's a music track and go umm, it looks like a photo that might take me to spam.

Thanks!


----------



## sDg (Sep 9, 2019)

I'm late to the party on this but having signed up for a new account on Orfium a few months ago, I can't seem to publish any tracks. Uploading is fine but then it sticks forever on "processing". I uploaded the same tracks to Bandcamp and all was ready to be published within seconds. I reached out to Orfium tech support but I've heard nothing back and also realized for good or ill, both twitter and facebook accounts seem pretty dead at this point with latest posts over a year old.


----------



## Jon W (Jan 10, 2020)

I tried signing up for Orfium. No confirmation Emails, no response to many requests made to support.


----------



## sDg (Jan 10, 2020)

My advice is don't bother with Orfium! It took them months and months to respond to a support request due to inability to even publish files. They claimed it was fixed but I still can't upload files (meanwhile Bandcamp accepts them just fine). Facebook and Twitter accounts are still zombie zones. Enough is enough. It is a real shame as there was so much potential with the hi-res streaming but I'd suggest that unless something miraculous happens it feels very much like a dead project at this point.


----------



## angeruroth (Jan 11, 2020)

@creativeforge Just tried it too here:




__





(#38) List of freebies to grab during Black Friday/Cyber Monday/Christmas promotions


Free copy of World Colors Clar-Duduk (ends dec 31st): https://www.evolutionseries.com/product/world-colors-clar-duduk/ https://vi-control.net/community/threads/evolution-series-2019-end-of-year-sale-massive-savings-free-clar-duduk-ends-dec-31st.88125/ PS - thanks for all the free stuff! If...




vi-control.net




Would it be possible to shrink vertically the plugin? I think it's using twice the space it needs.
Thanks!


----------



## sDg (Jan 11, 2020)

I will walk back some of what I had said previously. I managed to upload two albums this morning which is the first time I've been able to do that. The lack of activity on their social media accounts still worries me and the platform itself is rather quiet compared to others. That said, perhaps things will take off with a bit of a marketing push?

EDIT: Further frustration. Tracks uploaded and saved as album but album not respecting filename numbering. It is a royal pain to re-order 30 tracks, especially after dragging one file into place the list returns to the top. Ugh.


----------



## sDg (Jan 21, 2020)

One further update: I tried to delete tracks and albums and all actions were indefinitely queued, as in, four days later nothing had changed. I emailed to delete my account and received subsequent confirmation. So there we have it. Something not right with Orfium in terms of the actual site workings, no new social media postings since July 2018 and support taking months to respond. Who knows what is happening but life is too short to wait around to find out!


----------



## maestro2be (Jan 22, 2020)

This really is bizarre. I used it a little because it seemed great, slightly better quality and seemed to be going in a good direction. It's so strange they have just completely vanished without a trace, but the site is still there hosting music. I literally can't find anything about them being closed down or having issues. They just seem to have ghosted everyone.


----------

